# ad hiding search window



## Hoot (Sep 23, 2010)

Hmmmm.....I reckon there might be a new bug here....when I click the search button, the search window displays under the ad. I was able to get around this by clicking the GO button. it carried me to the advanced search page. Which worked fine. Just thought I would mention this, as I have not seen this on here before. It might be a setting on my computer but, if so, I have no clue how it got changed.
Thanks!!!


----------

